# Oak



## Reed Courtney (Aug 16, 2014)

Milled a little Oak today, I'm told it's called sugar oak, but I'd be easily fooled as it came from a ways away and I'm not at all familier with oak. That is partly why I told the guy I would mill in exchange for some of the wood, or rather was asked if I would do that, to which I agreed. I'm happy I did, it slabbed easy and was fun and pretty. Just thought I would share and see what people thought, I have another of thes logs to cut, shorter but same tree.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice. Never heard of sugar oak. Looks a lot like our Midwestern walnut. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Nice. Never heard of sugar oak. Looks a lot like our Midwestern walnut. Gary




i would have to agree- looks a lot like walnut.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 16, 2014)

ditto.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice wood - and I agree that it looks like walnut.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like oak to me. 
By the bark
And grain and how the knots are.
I sawed some like it for a livestock trailer floor few weeks ago.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks dark for oak, maybe because it's wet, the bark is definitely not walnut though...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

The bark looks oakish for sure. The wood doesn't look like any oak I have ever seen. Also doesn't look like any walnut I ever seen. Plus, if it were walnut it would have a green tint to it having just been milled - not brown. And even if it was milled days ago and the green was gone, I never seen walnut that color. Too light for one and secondly the grain pattern isn't right for walnut. 

I don't know what it is but I would sure love to know - the only thing I like better than a mystery is seeing it solved. Can you get us some better pics of the bark before you mill the next one? And I doubt you have any but a leaf would be super!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

@phinds Paul you have any idea what this is?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Beautiful slab. How's the weight compared to other slabs you've cut? Chuck


----------



## Reed Courtney (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Guys I'll try to get a better picture of the other log with bark on tomorrow. Got me interested now. The weight is much heavier than most other slabs I've cut. I cut a lot of figured maple slabs and it seems heavy... Probably mostly due to the fact that the guy wanted his slabs cut five inches thick, and it's fairly green yet as it was felled early this spring. As I said before I am very ignorant in oak species, it does however have the dark small lines in grain like some oak I've seen before. Probably doesn't show up in the pictures real well. Thanks for all the input and I'll try to get some better pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

Oak end grain is like none other. That will tell the tale if the bark doesn't and you have no leaves. 





.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2014)

It could be that Sugar Oak is a local name, and it is acutally an entirely different species, like Silky Oak around here, aint Oak at all.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

